# Team Cumberland Mudders Pics



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This is our Team Captian....Big Daddy!!

you will see why We call him that....6'8" 375lbs...

His wife took these pics for a sponsor of ours..I thought they turned out great!
http://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/569296740tBUWCN;jsessionid=abctjSOkRNGznalHK1w5r


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah that's a big dude.. 
Looks nice enough though.
We have a dude like that at work cept his face is meaner.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Team Green Brutes are faster...its a fact:burnout:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sometimes i think i should have waited for a team green.. back then i just thought the front end stood out too much but now i think the look pretty darn good.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Brian is a very nice guy...he played football for Florida Gators then for the Falcons..
Our whole team is BIG...myself and another guy are the only ones under 6 foot.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

He defiantly looks like a bigun!! Good pics bootlegger.

Yeah Phreebsd i had to wait a little over 2 weeks for them to order me a Team Green Brute. It was tough when i could just get on off the floor that day and leave but i wanted the team green bad enough to stick it out.

I was also the same way about the bumper.I was just gonna get a HL bumper to cover it up with but the color bumpers have grown on me. Still wish i had the HL bumper though. They look good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the bumper color has grown on me as well. i was going to order the black bumper that comes with the blue brute but i kinda like my dark grrn fromt bumper. I've got some nice gashes in it tough. HL bumper would still look good on there.
Might put it on the list for future addition.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Red one...but I will probably stick with Camo...


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Mark, is that one of the shirts that you had Brandon's wife made for ya'll?? If so Donna did a heck of a job on them.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

JWMullins79 said:


> Hey Mark, is that one of the shirts that you had Brandon's wife made for ya'll?? If so Donna did a heck of a job on them.



Yes....Donna made those. I would recommend her for any shirts. Her prices were great as well. She also makes stickers. She was the only one who would even talk to me since i was not ordering 24 or more shirts. The MaD Motorsports graphic on the back above our last name.....she was the only one who could do it like i wanted it. The quality was A1. I am sending mine back to her so she can put Mud-Throwers.com on the Left sleeve.

Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569312814FzyRxM


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good pics. 
how many you got in yer bog team?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> good pics.
> how many you got in yer bog team?


7 Now....One is doing the Youth Bogs


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Not bad.. what's the bike lineup?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Not bad.. what's the bike lineup?



3 Brute 750's
300 Honda in the Youth Class
1 800 Can-AM
660 Grizzly
1 Yamaha Kodiak 450 with a stroker motor is in it....you have to have security clearance to know the real CC's. :rockn:


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> Yes....Donna made those. I would recommend her for any shirts. Her prices were great as well. She also makes stickers. She was the only one who would even talk to me since i was not ordering 24 or more shirts. The MaD Motorsports graphic on the back above our last name.....she was the only one who could do it like i wanted it. The quality was A1. I am sending mine back to her so she can put Mud-Throwers.com on the Left sleeve.
> 
> Thanks


 
Yea Lindsey had her do some embrodery on the bags she gave the bridesmaids for our wedding. Donna does excellent work, and I assure you that you will not meet 2 nicer people than Bradon and Donna. I been over to their house a couple times, great people.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats who Polris425 should have so the MIMB shirts...


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, they would look great, not sure what she runs on her prices doing stuff like that, but could make a couple phone calls and find out. I got both their numbers (I think, I know I got Brandon's) and if nothing else, can stop by their house. Plannin on headin that way on Saturday anyhow if everything goes right.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> the bumper color has grown on me as well. i was going to order the black bumper that comes with the blue brute but i kinda like my dark grrn fromt bumper. I've got some nice gashes in it tough. HL bumper would still look good on there.
> Might put it on the list for future addition.


I took my front grill off and cut out the honey comb grill so it has a more open look in the front end like the 07's. I personally love the look of it, and it makes it much easier to get at the rad on the trail if it needs a cleaning.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

getting my shirt monday boot donna called me today and its on its way...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jksimpson said:


> getting my shirt monday boot donna called me today and its on its way...


Sounds Good Justin....We will have a good year...:rockn:


----------

